# Black walnut question



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I recently heard it was illegal to cut down a black walnut trees in Michigan??? I'm Wondering because there are at least 2 very large old black walnut tress in the GM woods . They are clearing it for a parking lot. These tress were marked with tags 15 years ago and are both big enough that 2 people could not put there arms around the trunk.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I know that certain townships have restrictions on what species and how big can be cut down. There are also heritage tree designations I believe. If it is the woods west of Mound, GM sold that and it is going to be a Meijer and condos. 

Ken Martin


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

No. Heck, I know of at least 3 tree farms in Hillsdale County which are actively managed to produce crop trees of strictly Black Walnut.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Ok thanx that was what I was wondering.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Guess I am bad. 

had a couple that had to come down bigger than that.


----------



## safetreehunt (Oct 1, 2003)

Large black walnut trees are rarely just cut down. The wood in them is used in fine furniture and gun stocks, among other things. These trees are really valuable


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

safetreehunt said:


> Large black walnut trees are rarely just cut down. The wood in them is used in fine furniture and gun stocks, among other things. These trees are really valuable


  The wood is worth alot of $$$$$$


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

I also heard its hard to get because they ship most of it over seas to make lineament.. Big bucks in one tree


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

There was a link posted I think here about farming them. They grow reasonably fast and can be harvested it 25-30 years if growing conditions are correct. They are expensive to get started but could make you a millionare if you planted enough and mother nature didn't destroy them. I gave it a lot of thought when I first read the article. I have 50 acres I would be willing to set aside just for this, even more if I needed. I'll try to locate the article again.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

farmlegend said:


> No. Heck, I know of at least 3 tree farms in Hillsdale County which are actively managed to produce crop trees of strictly Black Walnut.


Those must be very patient land owners. What's it take....50 years for a good bw log ?

L & O


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Believe it or not, one of the guys has sold veneer logs that he planted from seed himself.

On well-managed, ideally-situated sites, you can go with a 35-40 year rotation. Pretty neat to see, solid stands of Black Walnut, growing in rows!

FWIW, Black Walnut prices have been weak the last couple years.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

This dark wood is not on the 'popular' side of current decorating or furniture trends. Blonde, light colored woods are currently in style. Maple in particular, even hickory. That's not to say a good log is worthless, it's not, there is value there. But, simply not like it used to be.

However, trends and styles come and go and if the Germans or the Japanese or the Chinese take a fancy to to the dark graining look of BW....well, it will go right back up in value.

Let me tell a story about BIG black walnut trees. 

I too have heard the stories of exceptional BW trees going for $12,000 apiece. A neighbor knew that I had contacts in the business so he had me look at 4 trees in the yard of a relative. The trees were enormous. The biggest straightest black walnuts I had ever seen. He and I together could not get our arms around the 2 biggest.

I took the measurements and photos to friends in the log and veneer business. They agreed the trees were impressive. Rare and remarkable trees. But, they wouldn't touch 'em. 

The trees were in a residential lot in a big city. They could have years of nails, bolts, horshoes, fence wire, etc, embedded within the log. All of which would ruin expensive blades.

The consensus was that someday those impressive trees will be great firewood.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Not getting what they used to for them. Most guys wont even bother with residential trees.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

The market is gone for Black walnut around here.

Still worth planting but current value is not what is was and not nearly what the old wives tales might tell you.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

fairfax1 said:


> This dark wood is not on the 'popular' side of current decorating or furniture trends. Blonde, light colored woods are currently in style. Maple in particular, even hickory. That's not to say a good log is worthless, it's not, there is value there. But, simply not like it used to be.
> 
> However, trends and styles come and go and if the Germans or the Japanese or the Chinese take a fancy to to the dark graining look of BW....well, it will go right back up in value.
> 
> ...


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

What dia. should a BW be for harvest? Is there a market for 1 or 2 trees "if" they are nice straight trees? I have one nice BW that is about 20 years old and has a straight branchless trunk about 15 ft up. Just curious if this would be worth harvesting one day?

By the way, since we're talking wood, I have several lots up north with Red & White Oak trees, There lots, not acres. Would there be any companies buying Oak in small quanities???


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

shop around for someone who will pay for what they are worth. It would be difficult to get much if there were only a few trees. I know I've read that China has a high demand for quality BW veneer wood but quantity is where the loggers make their money.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Interesting, I picked up some BW a few years back. I was thinking it's a nut tree I'll try smoking some venison with it. WOW that stuff didn't stay on the burner long. It has a real dark pitch smoke that kinda smells like a cross between Cole and a rubber tire.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Ed Michrina said:


> Interesting, I picked up some BW a few years back. I was thinking it's a nut tree I'll try smoking some venison with it. WOW that stuff didn't stay on the burner long. It has a real dark pitch smoke that kinda smells like a cross between Cole and a rubber tire.



Note to self: Don't ask Ed for any jerky!:lol:


----------



## Youper (Jul 8, 2001)

When I was a kid in Hillsdale Co. we didn't have much crime, but someone did steal a blackwalnut tree one night. They cut it down and hauled away the logs.


----------

